# Removable Storage Devices Not Working



## Ddc2003 (Apr 13, 2008)

about a month ago, i had realized that my I pod would not work on my computer. It had worked in the past, so i didn't think muck of it not working. I rebooted the computer and it still didn't work. I checked the drivers and everything was up to date. Then a few weeks later, i tried using my usb drive for the first time in about a month and it didn't read. The noise that it was plugged in plays, but I have no way of accessing it. Then a week later, I tried using my camera memory stick and the same thing happened. I called ACER and they gave me ****ty help. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ddc2003 (Apr 13, 2008)

Bump, this is really annoying. Im trying almost everything possible. Please help.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day Ddc2003, Welcome to TSF! :4-wave:

There are a couple of ways that might help you with this issue.

*Method One: Remove the registry entry*

*Warning:* Serious problems might occur if you modify the registry incorrectly by using Registry Editor or by using another method. These problems might require that you reinstall your operating system.

*Please Note:* If you had installed multiple CD-writing software products on your computer, you need to uninstall the software products before you remove the registry keys. 

*1.* Click *Start*, and then click *Run*.
*2.* In the Open box, type *regedit*, and then click *OK*.
*3.* Locate and then click the following registry subkey: 
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/System/CurrentControlSet/Control/Class/{4d36e965-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}*
*4.* *On the File menu, click Export*.
*5.* In the File name box, type *savedkey*, and then click *Save*.
*6.* Click the *REG_MULTI_SZ data type UpperFilters*, and then click *Delete *on the *Edit menu*. When you are prompted to confirm the deletion, click *Yes*. 
(_*Note:* If this data type is missing, go to Method 2._)
*7.* Click the *REG_MULTI_SZ data type LowerFilters*, and then click *Delete* on the *Edit* menu. When you are prompted to confirm the deletion, click *Yes*.
*8.* Quit Registry Editor, and then restart the computer.


*Method 2: Replace the existing driver*

*1.* Click *Start*, and then click *Control Panel.*
*2.* If Control Panel is in *Category* view, click *Performance and Maintenance*, and then click *System*.
If Control Panel is in Classic view, double-click *System.*
*3.* On the *Hardware* tab, click *Device Manager.*
*4.* Click the drive with the question mark (*?*) next to it.
*5.* On the *Action* menu, click *Uninstall*. When you are prompted to confirm the removal, click *OK*.
*6.*Repeat steps 4 through 5 for any other drives with question marks.
*7.* On the *Action Menu*, click *Scan for hardware changes*.
* Close all windows and reboot the computer*.

Please give these two methods a try and post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Ddc2003 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi and thanks for the help.


Unfortunatly, it did not help. The first idea was missing the file in step 6, so i tried the other method and there were no question marks.


----------



## kjstr70 (Apr 11, 2008)

I have not got to work on Vista yet but on XP I had the problem when I was hooked to a network with the letter G mapped out as a drive. If you can get get to the Administrative tools in the control panel and go to computer management and see if you can change the letter of the removable drive


----------



## Ddc2003 (Apr 13, 2008)

I dont know what to change it to.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Ddc2003 said:


> I dont know what to change it to.


Try changing it to the next letter of the alphabet that is free.
You will have this option available when you right click to change the Drive letter.

Regards,


----------



## Ddc2003 (Apr 13, 2008)

I changed two of the removable storage letters. Sorry but it still didn't read. I'm getting really pissed and am almost considering restoring it to factory settings.....I'm not mad at the advice, just my situation.


----------



## kjstr70 (Apr 11, 2008)

Try downloading ccleaner from Cnet.com and run the cleaner and registry integrity tools. This may release something which is holding your drives up.


----------



## Ddc2003 (Apr 13, 2008)

sorry, was away for a few days.

Just downloaded and ran, then restarted my computer and it didn't work.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager click on view at the top and in the dropdown
show hidden devices
then uninstall all listed usb items
turn the computer off
unplug usb plugs
reboot twice
replug in the usb plugs


----------



## Ddc2003 (Apr 13, 2008)

Just got back on the forum. Tried it, didnt work. How can I do a factory restore without a disc?


----------

